# 1897 Sterling Tandem



## Catman (Nov 17, 2019)

Been at the antique bike game for a long while and could use some help on my 1897 Sterling Tandem project. handlebars and period chain are needed. i have a fair amount of good stuff to trade. Anyone out ther in the know?


----------



## bikebozo (Nov 17, 2019)

Get in touch with Jesse McCauley,  he is on here , I think he has a few tandems


----------



## Craig Allen (Nov 18, 2019)

From the 1898 Sterling catalog. You can get block chain from Mike Cates in California. I would imagine the '97 tandem handlebars are the same as the '98 models.


----------



## Goldenrod (Nov 18, 2019)

Catman said:


> Been at the antique bike game for a long while and could use some help on my 1897 Sterling Tandem project. handlebars and period chain are needed. i have a fair amount of good stuff to trade. Anyone out ther in the know?





Do you need a chain guard? crank set?


----------



## Blue Streak (Nov 18, 2019)

Sterling Tandem. Not sure what year. Not for sale, showing only for reference.


----------



## Blue Streak (Nov 20, 2019)

Rexnord Industries makes 1" pitch block chain in several widths. They do not sell direct but the chain (by the foot) and links can purchased through Applied Industrial Technologies (they have 450 service centers in North America). 2018 prices were $18.60/foot for B-502 (3/16" width) block chain and $23.69/foot for B-503 (1/4” width) block chain. Links are around $4.00 each.



 

This is the new 3/16" block chain on my 1897 Tribune Special Racer:


----------



## frampton (Nov 20, 2019)




----------



## Phattiremike (Nov 22, 2019)

Love the color, cant wait to see it cleaned up.


----------



## Catman (Nov 23, 2019)

Goldenrod said:


> Do you need a chain guard? crank set?



chainguard chain bars saddles...


----------



## bikejunk (Nov 23, 2019)

post some photos of what you have it would be a big help to us


----------



## Catman (Nov 24, 2019)

bikejunk said:


> post some photos of what you have it would be a big help to us


----------



## bikejunk (Nov 24, 2019)

Correct period parts      2 seats   4 matching  pedals   2 bars and 2 tandem wheels (extra wide spacing on the hubs) and 10ft of chain ==$$$$$$$$$$$$$$ only buy tandems if they are mostly complete


----------



## Catman (Nov 24, 2019)

I picked it up pretty much as you see it. I do have plenty of skiptooth chain, just not period. Probably gonna make it a roller for now so my wife and i can ride it. Thanks for the input.


----------

